

Ask HN: Facebook/Twitter Friend/Follow Limit? - SwearWord

I always thought both Facebook and Twitter would be better if they limited the number of people you could follow or friend to somewhere between 100-230 (Dunbar's number). I think this would make everything a bit less spammy and more meaningful but I was curious to see what others though.
======
episod
This kind of limitation assumes that a user is human.

------
jakem1331
Twitter has limits, though they aren't as stringent. For starters, you're only
allowed to follow up to 2,000 people until you reach 2,000 followers. After
that, you can only follow ~300 more than are following you at all times. This
is done to prevent massive amounts of spamming, though it still occurs.

My only beef with your "limit" is that it would prevent the well-connected
people from truly reaching their entire network. If you feel like Twitter &
Facebook are too spammy for you, then reduce your followers and friends, but
this choice should be up to the individual.

